# 

## rafal9

Pomocy! Bo już prawie straciłem możliwość dojazdu do budynku  :ohmy:  
 :ohmy:  a na dniach takiej możliwości zostanę pozbawiony całkowicie.

Jak najlepiej i najtaniej utwardzić kawałek polnego przejazdu - bo trudno nazwać to drogą. Jeszcze rok temu było to szczere pole, teraz jest to rozjeżdżony kawałek pola.
Ma to być jak najbardziej tymczasowe, ale żeby tak z rok czasu funkcjonowało. Nie są ważne aspekty takie jak pylenie, brudzenie i inne.

Ma to "coś" po prostu umożliwić przejazd przy roztopach i długotrwałych opadach.

Zmuszony jestem też do zrobienia tego najtańszymi metodami tzn. 
dowiezienie materiałów ciężarówką i koparka ma to wszystko rozwieźć i "udeptać".

Co moglibyście poradzić? Jaki materiał? 
Czy zwykły żwir wystarczy?
Ile by wyszło tego na m2?

----------


## katerhasser

rafal,

mnie sąsiedzi "uszczęśliwili" drogą, która dobrze się spisuje oprócz jednego: pyli.
ale od początku:
jeszcze nie byłem właścicielem a oni już się budowali. Dojeżdżali do swoich posesji wzdłuż obecnie mojej działki. Jednak grzęzły tam samochody (wcześniej było pole) więc wywalali tam gruz, nie dbając jednak o estetykę, czyli kawały nie rozdrobnione, jak bądź, nierówno.
Rok temu jeden się wprowadził i przed zimą zwiózł jakiegoś żużlu i wysypał go na ten dojazd z gruzu. ubiło się to wyrównało i działa.
Dla mnie to problem, bo zrobiła się z drogi grobla ok. 30 cm. wyżej od poziomu mojej działki (wcześniej nikt drogi nie korytował). Poza tym jak jest sucho, to strasznie pyli/kurzy   :cry:   jak popada jest super.

Ja ten materiał teraz chętnie bym przeflancował kumuś na dojazd, bo za dużo samochodów jeździ wzdłuż mojego ogrodzenia i mnie zakurzą latem. Jednak jako nawierzchnia na deszcz, słotę, zimę - jest bardzo dobra.

----------


## Heniek

Nie piszesz jak długi to odcinek. 
Ja z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że prowizorki są największą tragedią. Z kolei nie jest to najlepsza pora na takie roboty. Ja u siebie wykorytkowałem, dałem krawężniki i na spód *betonowy* gruz (nie wielkie głazy, tylko drobnicę). Były to porozbijane stare betonowe dachówki. Na to idzie kamień dobrze klinujący się (moim zdaniem nigdy żwir). Pod spód można dać jeszcze specjalną geowłókninę, ale to podbija znacznie koszty.
Dosypując gruzu na dziury wybudujesz sobie wał (jak napisał mój przedmówca). To stale będzie się psuło. Moim zdaniem nie warto.
Pozdrawiam, Heniek

----------


## maxymov

*Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.

----------


## rafal9

> *Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.


A czy nie jest za "miałka"?
A czym ubijałeś? Walcem, czy wystarczyła koparka?

A czy duże deszcze i roztopy nie zrobią z tego błota?

----------


## maxymov

> Napisał maxymov
> 
> *Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.
> 
> 
> A czy nie jest za "miałka"?
> A czym ubijałeś? Walcem, czy wystarczyła koparka?
> 
> A czy duże deszcze i roztopy nie zrobią z tego błota?




  To jest żwir niefrakcjonowany.  Raz ubity prawie się nie odkształca. Po polaniu wodą i zagęszczeniu wygląda jak beton. Używałem go do zasypania fundamentów (ubijanie) i na drogę (kopara przejechała parę razy) i efekt jest taki, że cała "ulica" tonie w błocie a ja mam przed bramą sucho.
 Jeśli koiniecznie chcesz zagęścić to niedaleko jest "Cramo". Doba za ubijarkę to ok 100 zł.

----------


## ddoommiinniikk

W mojej okolicy widziałen kilka sposobów utwardzenia:
1)asfalt w postaci większych, luźno rzuconych grud("dywanik" tak na oko 4 cm,
2) tłuczona glazura,
3)żużel paleniskowy.

Żwir to nadmiar zbytku, jest za drogi.

----------


## bingo-ada

Widziałam żużel w wielu miejscach - chyba tani, a sprawdza się nieźle. Jak jeszcze szukaliśmy działki, jedna z "kandydatek" wymagała właśnie utwardzenia dorgi dojazdowej, jednak znaleźliśmy inną działeczkę i więcej tematu nie drążyliśmy. Ale gdybyśmy znaleźli się w Twojej sytuacji - na pewno żużel.

----------


## rafal9

Gdzie można kupić żużel w Warszawie i okolicach?

----------


## bingo-ada

Tak na szybko - to w każdej ciepłowni lub w szklarniach, wszędzie tam, gdzie "palą" w dużych ilościach.

----------


## maxymov

> W mojej okolicy widziałen kilka sposobów utwardzenia:
> 1)asfalt w postaci większych, luźno rzuconych grud("dywanik" tak na oko 4 cm,
> 2) tłuczona glazura,
> 3)żużel paleniskowy.
> 
> *Żwir to nadmiar zbytku, jest za drogi.*



  5 zł/t to drogo???

 To transport jest drogi

----------


## sebo8877

ja nie radziłbym wywalac na to teraz żwiru - utopi sie w tym bagnie
najprościej 
1. spychem zebrać to błoto tak z 15 cm
2. pospolka, gruzbetonowy przejechac to wszystko zagęszczrką najlepiej walcem
3. 5cm tłucznia (klińca) i masz droge że chej osobówki bezproblemowo cięzarowe od czasu do czasu tez wytrzyma.
Jeżeli dużo ciążrowego ruchu dołuc głębokośc koryta do 30 cm i wszystko zagęszczaj co 5cm. 
Pamiętaj o spadkach najlepiej na zewnątrz drogi - lub w jakims dogodnym do cienie kierunku.
Jezeli masz mozliwośc włożenia krawężnika jakiegoś z rozbiórek na obrzeża to już w tym momencie możesz zapomniec że droga robila ci kiedykolwiek problemy
Pozdrawiam
sebo8877

----------


## rafal9

> *Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.


Z tą pospółką to może niezły pomysł, bo i koszt nieduży.

Jak się zachowuje teraz po tych deszczach ta droga?
Jak wytrzymała ciężki sprzęt?

Ubijałeś to jakoś czy samo się rozjeździło

----------


## KrzysiekS

Zrób ja radzi Sebo. Tylko raz a dobrze, chocby w czesci dobrze - wykorytowanie, pospolka, tłuczeń, pamietaj o spadkach.

Gdy dasz byle co i  zrobisz byle jak, cała ta budowa drogi bedzie do niczego, a w przyszłosci bedziesz zalował dziadostwa i zapłacisz podwojnie.

Gdy na razie chcesz zrobic tanio, wykorytuj i daj pospolke, a na to choc troche tlucznia grubego, ewentualnie jeszcze kliniec w zaleznosci od zasobnosci portfela.

----------


## kze

Rafal9 - może gruzu budowlanego (co został na z budowy) powrzucamy. A tak to chyba musimy zrzucić się na ta pospółke...  :Roll:

----------


## ddoommiinniikk

> To transport jest drogi


na plecach tego nie przyniesiesz...

----------


## rafal9

Jaka powinna być w końcu kolejność?

Najpierw kruszony beton a na to pospółka, czy odwrotnie?

W sumie kruszony beton ma frakcję 0-63, czyli to samo co pospółka, a pospółka jest znacznie tańsza.

----------


## sebo8877

cały gruz z budowy na sam dól potem pospołka potem kliniec.
Gruz jest frakcji 0-150 a czasem nawet i więcej tak więc pospolka na to by powlaziło to pomiędzy wieksze bryły.
Ogolnie nie stosuje sie na podbydowy jednakowych frakcji (tzn nei może to byc tylki pospolka) pomimo róznej frakcji przeważnie jest okragła (bądż zbliżona do kulek) i dość cięzko sie zagęszcza - wspolczynnik zagęszczenia jest bardzo mały.
Gruz także cięzko zagęscić dyż poprostu jest noramlnie za duży.
Stosując na gruz pozpólke i na to tłuczęń (kliniec) uzyskasz bardzo dobry wspołczynnik zagęszcznia - spoistośc tego będzie wysoka - stąd tez nasiąkliwośc mala co obrazowo dopraowadza do spływania a nie wsiakania wody w droge .
dzieki temu iż jest pozbawiona wody (wyplukiwanie najdrobniejszych czastek materiału) dośc trudno się zapada i nie tworza się zbyt szybko dziury.

Im bardziej zagęścisz (im twardsze0 tym wytrzymalsz i mniej blocące
sebo8877



P.S. Mam nadzieję że wytłumaczyłem to lopatologicznie  :smile: 
[img][/img]

----------


## Heniek

Witam.
Czy pod słowem pospółka rozumiesz piasek ze żwirem? Jeśli tak, to nie polecam. Żwir nigdy się nie ustabilizuje. Piasek stosuje się jako podsypkę, gdy coś się daje na wierzch (bruk, kostka itp). Gdy nic nie planujesz na wierzch zastosuj coś, co będzie się klinowało. 
Pozdrawiam, Heniek

----------


## maxymov

> Napisał maxymov
> 
> *Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.
> 
> 
> Z tą pospółką to może niezły pomysł, bo i koszt nieduży.
> 
> Jak się zachowuje teraz po tych deszczach ta droga?
> Jak wytrzymała ciężki sprzęt?
> ...


  Wykorytowałem na 20 cm i nasypałem ok 25 cm. Ubiły to ciężarówki jeżdżące do sąsiada na budowę. Obecnie u mnie przed bramą jest całkiem sucho a cała "ulica" tonie w błocie. Wysypałem prostokąt o wymiarach 4x10 m i poszło mi na to niecałe 30 ton.

----------


## maxymov

> Napisał maxymov
> 
> 
>  To transport jest drogi
> 
> 
> na plecach tego nie przyniesiesz...


  Złośliwości zachowaj dla siebie.

----------


## leśny_ziutek

Widzę, że jest tu kilku specjalistów, więc może jakaś rada i dla mnie się znajdzie.

Mam do zrobienia 300 m drogi dojazdowej do zabudowań. W tej chwili "mam" drogę gruntową, utwardzoną latami niezbyt intensywnego jeżdżenia, kamieniami wybieranymi z pola i wrośniętą w to wszystko trawą. "Mam" dlatego, że jak się okazało granica mojej nieruchomości biegnie dokładnie środkiem tej drogi, a sąsiad nie ma interesu w jej utrzymaniu i gdy kiedyś postanowi podzielić swoje pole na działki, to na "mojej" drodze pojawią się ogrodzenia.

Wynika z tego, że prędzej czy później drogę będę musiał sobie zbudować całkowicie od nowa "na swoim". W tej chwili jest to uprawiane pole, więc podłoże bardzo miękkie.

Wstępnie planowałem tak: korytowanie na 15-20 cm, a na to tzw. "żwir do betonowania" - tak to nazywają w żwirowni - frakcja to głównie 1-3,5 mm, trochę grubszego też, ale niewiele - ogólnie w dotyku jest szorstki, nie to co piasek.

Żwir ten ma podstawową zaletę - jest tani bo żwirownia blisko: pojedyncza wywrotka typu Kamaz (chyba 14 m3, czy 17 m3) kosztuje 150 zł. Przy większej ilości, cena może nawet na poziomie 100 zł. Wychodzi koło 12 ciężarówek, czyli wysypanie całej drogi 1200 - 1600 zł.

Czy ma to sens? Nie bardzo wiem gdzie w mojej okolicy znajdę ten świetny "kliniec", ale coś czuję, że przy 300 m drogi to majątek na niego wydam...

----------


## wiaterwiater

Zużel. To odpad którego i tak w jakiś sposób trzeba się pozbyć. Przy odrobinie szczęścia można załatwić za przysłowiową flaszkę.

----------


## sebo8877

*leśny_ziutek* na spod musisz koniecznie dac coś większego - gruz z budowy, najlepiej betonowy. Ten żwir jest ok tylko znów sprawa że się może cięzko klinowąc tak więc jeżeli chcesz żeby ta Twoja droga ci służyła na dłużej i żeby nie pojechała na tym miękim musisz górę postraszyć jakimś kamieniem który utrzyma Ci to w ryzach. Pod powiem Ci jak taniej dostać kliniec - obejżyj się gdzieś w okolicy gdzie robią drogę - tam dostaniesz taniej   :Lol:  
Popiól jest też ok tylko wężcie pod uwage że w lecie strasznie puli a poelektrowniany jest niezbyt zdrowy ale na warswtwę odsączającą jest jak najbardziej ok.
Proponuję gruz - żwir - popiól - tłuczeń "kliniec" (tego osataniego możesz dac nawet miejscami.
kamienie polne to zjefajna spraw jeżeli będziesz rozbierał tę połókę od  sąsiadów wrzuć to na tę nową część na sam dół.
sebo8877

----------


## leśny_ziutek

Żużel wogóle odpada - nie chcę sobie sypać na pole odpadów - w końcu wynoszę się na wieś, nie po to aby oddychać tym co wywala elektrownia. Tym bardziej nie polecałbym tego rafałowi, jeśli ma to być tymczasowe utwardzenie. No bo co zrobi potem z tym żużlem - pewnie będzie musiał gdzieś wywieźć, może na sąsiednią drogę. Taki zwykły żwir może sobie zostawić, albo wykorzystać na podsypkę pod jakąś kostkę, albo rozplantować po działce.

Osobiście najbardziej podobają mi się naturalne drogi gruntowe, które tworzyły się przez dziesiątki lat. Gdyby ta, z której korzystram była całkowicie na mojej działace to po prostu naprawiałbym ją wedle starej tradycji, kamieniami z pola, których po każdej orce jest sporo. Wogóle, muszę w przyszłym roku poprosić rolnika, uprawiającego moje pole, żeby głębiej zaorał i wyciągnął jeszcze więcej tych kamieni - jeśli podejmę się wyzbierania, to pewnie się zgodzi  :smile: 

Ale powiedzcie mi dokładnie jak to miałoby wglądać i jak należałoby to fachowo zrobić:
1. Wykorytować - ale czy potem od razu ziemię w tym korycie ubić (zagęścić) i czym?
2. Warstwa kamieni z pola i z poprzedniej drogi - ale to są praktycznie okrąglaki, średnicy 4 - 8 cm i trochę większych - mogą być? Czy muszą być jeden przy drugim, czy można luźniej (nie wiem jak dużo kamieni z pola ściągnę)?
3. Kamienie przesypywać żwirem - czy tak? I czy to jakoś zagęszczać?
4. Potem jeszcze warstwa żwiru - czy to by już wystarczyło? Bo do tego momentu koszty mam bardzo małe (przy 300 m drogi). Widziałem takie drogi w lesie, z ubitego żwiru - są piękne - jak widać i nadleśnictwo przestało sypać żużel do lasu, bo wszystkie nowe drogi są z ładnego, żółtego żwiru, a stare ze szlaki (żużla).
5. A może na tą warstwę żwiru jeszcze kliniec? Tylko jak grubo, albo raczej jak cienko wystarczy i ile to może kosztować (ceny transportu mniej więcej znam)?

----------


## sebo8877

cześć  Ziutek

Ja zalecałbym zrobić to tak.
1. Korytowanie  na głebokośc 20-30 cm (musisz usunąć humus)
2. na dół warstwa tej pospołki o której mówisz 10cm zagęscić
3. na to doslownie 2-5 cm klińca - zagęscic 
3. kamienie z pola ulozyc jeden obok drugirgo (kocie łby)
4. zasypka tym samym zwirem co na dole i zagęszczenie
tak droga wytrzyma Ci  naprawde lata.
pamietaj o spadkach - na drodze min 3% czyli 3cm na 1m.
sebo8877

----------


## leśny_ziutek

A znasz może jakieś publikacje (najlepiej w Sieci), z których możnaby się dowiedzieć trochę o podstawach technicznych konstrukcji tego typu dróg?

A może sam trochę więcej wiesz na ten temat i opowiedziałbyś dlaczego tak a nie inaczej mją przebiegać te warstwy?

Co by było jakbym zamiast tego klińca dał po prostu jeszcze jedną warstwę otoczaków - okazuje się, że sąsiad po całych latach wybierania ich z pola ma niezłą kupkę i tanio może sprzedać  :smile:

----------


## Senser

> *Rafał* ja dawałem pospółkę 2 kat z piaskarni w Jabłonnie. Swietna sprawa a cena 5 zł/t + transport.


Uuuuu a to ciekawy temat??
Możesz podesłać mi jakąś fotę jak wygląda teraz już po (chyba) czasie jej utwrdzenia się?? Widziałbym też przy okazji jak to wogóle wygląda...i pytanie czy ten towar sie "zakleszcza"??
Jak na razie do tej pory jedyne co mi się nasunęło "najtańszego" to kruszywo kamienne frakcji 0-31 mm za 37 zł/t....w porównaniu z twoją "ofertą" to jest jak za zboże  :Smile:  ale i materiał inny...trochę tego kruszywa mam na podjazd do garażu...i sprawdza się znakomicie...raz wysypany zostaje na swoim miejscu...wiechała na niego nawet niedawno szambiara auto + towar = ok 20 t. nie drgnęło nic!!  :Smile:  pytanie, czy tak samo zachowałby się ten "twój" towar w pdobnych warunkach?? Bo wszystko co mi się kojarzy ze żwirownią to raczej otoczaki, które wiecznie się przemieszczają pod nogami/kołami....a wiadomo...na wchałaniającym gruncie (jak moja kochana glina) to po góra roku nie będzie śladu po tych kamieniach...

----------


## wiaterwiater

Ma być tanio bez aspektów. Żużel.

----------


## Senser

> Ma być tanio bez aspektów. Żużel.


A to pewnie...tylko nie wszystko takie proste...owszem, kiedyś żadnego problemu....wszystkie drogi były przejezdne  :Smile:  nie wiem jak u ciebie, ale ja już nie znam żadnej jakiejś większej kotłowni, która byłaby opalana węglem lub jego pochodnymi...wszystko gaz...

----------


## Adam-prid

Można zastosować tzw. destrukt, czyli drobno pokruszony asfalt, który zostaje po frezowaniu asfaltowych nawierzchni. Jego zaletą jest to, że dobrze sie klinuje i po zagęszczeniu pod kołami samochodów i kilku ciepłych , słonecznych dniach tworzy dość twarda i trudna do wypłukania, nie pylącą "skorupe" , ale na tyle kruchą ,że łatwo to potem rozrbrać , więc nadaje sie na tymczasowy dojazd. Najlepiej zapytać się o to  w większej firmie drogowej, napewno bedą mieli i myslę, że odstąpią za niewielkie pieniadze nawet od razu z wyrównaniem koparką.

----------


## Senser

> Można zastosować tzw. destrukt, czyli drobno pokruszony asfalt, który zostaje po frezowaniu asfaltowych nawierzchni. Jego zaletą jest to, że dobrze sie klinuje i po zagęszczeniu pod kołami samochodów i kilku ciepłych , słonecznych dniach tworzy dość twarda i trudna do wypłukania, nie pylącą "skorupe" , ale na tyle kruchą ,że łatwo to potem rozrbrać , więc nadaje sie na tymczasowy dojazd. Najlepiej zapytać się o to  w większej firmie drogowej, napewno bedą mieli i myslę, że odstąpią za niewielkie pieniadze nawet od razu z wyrównaniem koparką.


Tak myślisz?? Z moich laickich obserwacji wynika, że oni to z powrotem przetwarzają na nową warstwę...

----------


## Adam-prid

> Tak myślisz?? Z moich laickich obserwacji wynika, że oni to z powrotem przetwarzają na nową warstwę...


Do nowych warstw przynajmniej narazie daje się tylko nowe kruszywo i lepiszcze (oprócz tzw. remixingu), a destrukt jeśli juz to na podbudowę albo po przetopieniu do łatania dziur. Widziałem przy wielu remontach dróg jak zostawał im tego spory zapas.[/quote]

----------


## Senser

Znając życie na coś takie mają pewnie 1000 harpaganów  :Smile:  u nas nie często widzę takie remonty...a jeśli to już to właśnie takie łatanki...a tego jest krocie, więc dla naszej gminy to chyba nie jest towar uboczny a raczej pełnowartościowy  :Smile:

----------


## oskar0259

Żużel - łata się nim drogi polne np. w Milanówku i Brwinowie (na zlecenie UM). Pochodzi z kotłowni w ZM Ursus (w upadłości).

----------


## kze

> Żużel - łata się nim drogi polne np. w Milanówku i Brwinowie (na zlecenie UM). Pochodzi z kotłowni w ZM Ursus (w upadłości).


To żużel powinien sie znaleźć! W końńcu niedaleko jest elektrociepłownia i Falbet...  :cool:

----------


## oskar0259

Aha, i żuzel z "Ursusa" ma podobno atest (niezależnie od tego, co to oznacza - należałoby to sprawdzić). Jest stabilizowany piaskiem. Oceny, jak zwykle podzielone. Ale jest to materiał tani, który "pije" wodę (błoto) prawie natychmiast. Problem jest latem, ale coś za coś...

----------


## Senser

A jak jest z kosztami tranpsortu tego żużla z Ursusa i ile za to krzyczą?? Idea ciekawa....

----------


## oskar0259

Niestety, nie wiem. 
Możesz spróbować zadzwonić do urzędów miast (na pewno do Milanówka, Brwinowa i chyba Pruszkowa - czy inne biorą żużel - nie wiem) i zapytać w referatach gospodarki komunalnej o ewentualny kontakt.

----------


## jozef_s

Witam, ja ostatnio rozwiązałem problem dojazdu na budowę przy pomocy płyt kompozytowych, które wynająłem (cenę liczy się m2/dzień) i położyłem bezpośrednio na wyrównanym podłożu. Drogę o dł 100mb i szer 3m pokryło 50 płyt (wymiary chyba 2,5m x 3m) połączonych stalowymi łącznikami, które zapobiegły rozjeżdżaniu się płyt (co pomogło bo lało prawie codziennie!). Na krótki okres koszt był znacząco mniejszy niż rozwiązania tradycyjne tym bardziej że po budowie i zdjęciu płyt nie musiałem rekultywować terenu.

----------


## hagblueberry

Przede wszystkim należy określić jakie jest podłoże. 
Jeżeli jest glina to mamy większy problem. 
Jeżeli nie, po korytowaniu należy wysypać ok 10cm piasku --> kruszywo grubszej frakcji ( 0 - 60 mm) --> drobniejsza frakcja ( 0 - 30 mm) --> ostatnia warstwa z czego sobie życzysz). 
Każdą warstwę trzeba zagęszczać - przejazd koparką nie wystarczy tak samo jak zagęszczarka 100kg. 
Kruszywo można zastąpić gruzem betonowym mniej więcej trzymając stosunek frakcji. 
Asfalt nie nadaje się na podbudowę tak samo jak cegły, żwir, żużel, czy inne śmieci papopodobne. 
Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o górną warstwę to frez asfaltowy bardzo dobrze się spisze (nie liczcie, że ktoś odstąpi go za darmo  :wink:  )

----------

